# Rhayader Dams



## sambeardo (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
I want to take my brother wild camping in a week or so (currently back in UK from Canada)
I drove around the Rhayader Dams in the summer and promised I would take him to see how beautiful the place is. 
I have seen on the signs that camping isn't allowed but are they really that hot on it? Considering it will be start of November and I could tuck away somewhere quiet what are the chances of being moved on? 
Anybody had any experiences there?
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 26, 2016)

A couple of us stayed there earlier in the summer with no issues at all.


----------



## Paulby (Oct 27, 2016)

*CR Claerwen Reservoir*

We stayed at CR Claerwen Reservoir in September no sign prohibiting MH parking. Pleasant spot with toilets


----------



## hayhiker (Oct 27, 2016)

Have stayed around the dams in various places including a forestry picnic area and at different times of the year with no problems


----------



## Campercaillie (Oct 27, 2016)

Well worth a visit if you are around the Elan Vally: The Nant-y-Gro dam near Rhayader.  This dam was used for testing Barnes Wallis' bouncing bomb before the Dambusters' raid on the Ruhr dams in May 1943. They made a bit of a mess of the dam! (no longer in use) No bouncing bombs were involved at this stage however - they were testing the theory that only a small explosive charge placed against the dam wall would do the job ... and as we now know, it did! 


Nant-y-Gro dam today.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 27, 2016)

Top gear climbed Claerwen in a S1 landrover some time back in a recreation of the original landrover advert. 

Climbing A Dam In A Land Rover - Top Gear - Series 22 - BBC - YouTube


----------



## sambeardo (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you for all your replies. 
Claerwen dam was my favourite when we went so good to hear the carpark at the foot of it would be a good spot. Hopefully the weather will still be positive


----------

